# ISO Egg yolk help



## barbsis (Nov 23, 2009)

i have 10 egg yolks - what to do with them???


----------



## TxNorma (Nov 23, 2009)

Hollandaise for a crowd? Homemade Mayo?


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess you can make cream with them, by adding sugar, sweet wine or something like that...


----------



## babetoo (Dec 4, 2009)

make scrambled eggs. just 3 to 4 yolks at a time.  more if you have a large family. i would beat them and add a bit of water or milk and beat again.


----------

